# Rear Wheel Bearing Removal help... 69 GTO



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

So, does anyone have experience with removing the rear wheel bearings? As many of you know, the rear axles on GTO's are non-C Clip. So, the axles just pull out, after you have the back plates unbolted. It seems that my bearings are stuck on the axles. Is this normal? Any ideas of how to remove them? 

Thanks!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

FastMonty said:


> So, does anyone have experience with removing the rear wheel bearings? As many of you know, the rear axles on GTO's are non-C Clip. So, the axles just pull out, after you have the back plates unbolted. It seems that my bearings are stuck on the axles. Is this normal? Any ideas of how to remove them?
> 
> Thanks!


they are pressed on. they need to be pressed off or you can use a torch if you are handy. some of the bigger napa stores will do it for a price.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can remove the axle from the differential carrier by putting the brake drum on backwards and installing a couple of lug nuts, leaving slop. You use the drum as a slide hammer. Always works for me. When out, yes, it's machine shop time to press off, and press on the bearing.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

it is normal and described in the service manual as well as the procedure for repair.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

The local parts place here wanted $25.00 to remove and replace them, plus the price of the bearings. Total for both was around $150.00 I think....


----------

